# what were your symptoms when your pregnant with a girl?



## angelface29

i was wondering what symptoms, cravings etc. you girls were having when pregnant with a baby girl.


----------



## peanut56

I'm having a girl...had no morning sickness, brutal heartburn and extreme exhaustion. Everyone's different though.
There's a myth that your baby will be a girl if the heartbeat is faster, and a boy if it's slower - it was true in my case...her heartbeat has almost always been 150-160!


----------



## Fiore

I was sick sick sick sick sick in the first tri, aweful heartburn and my boobs are so painful! I have nice nails though lol xx


----------



## RileysMummy

Had ms from weeks 6-13 then have it occasionally now, quite bad heartburn. Nice skin, hair and nails have grown super long, hair thick, nails strong. Not sure about her hb as mw never said. Craving tangy things, vinegar, pickled onion monster munch lol
x


----------



## mummy to be

Heart rate of baby is a good indication.. with my DD it was sitting at about 156-158ish most of the time.. this baby is sitting at 156 as well (not sure on sex yet) i have been craving MacDonalds big macs (usually hate them!!), Very tired, Feeling ill alot during 1st tri, Boobs sore, Showing early, oh and i love love love fruit at the moment (again) and i think that is about it.. been like that with both babies.. so hoping this one is a girl as well :)


----------



## rainbow_11

I'm having a girl, and I can say that so far,I've had a very very nice pregnancy!*touch wood* lol Besides peeing and eating alot,I had no other symptoms. I have no craving either. xx


----------



## angelface29

thanks everyone! well heres my symptoms im hoping its a girl,im not sure if this would count but at 8 weeks+4 days the heartbeat was 162, ive been craving tangy things as mentioned in someone elses post, especially pickles, eating alot.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i have M/s til i was like 18wks! horribly Exhaustion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my ass got bigger so did my boobs tho! im carry low(i think) i want EVER thing SALTY and Sour!! oh her HB was in the 150s


----------



## emmi26

i had no symptoms with my daughter. the heartbeat thing doesnt work either my babys is usually 145 to 155 and hes a boy !!
having a boy ive had metal taste since day 1 severe indigestion first tri and sickness at night in first tri. x


----------



## Farie

Our Boo is a little girlie and her hb has been around 150bpm
I've craved fruits, citrus and salad bits - cannot stand greasy things 
I had moderate ms - not as bad as other ladies but enough to make me feel pretty awful for the 1st 14 weeks
I'm very very tired - still waiting for the 2nd Tri 'bloom' ................


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am expecting a little girl :cloud9: 

Symptoms have been sickness and general all day nausea up until 18ish weeks. 

I have gone off spicy food and have become a bit obsessed with drinking milk :wacko:

My skin and hair is awful but pretty nails.

HB aroun 150-160 bpm. 

Still waiting on feeling amazing and having loads of energy though!

:flower:


----------



## Penfelyn

I'm having a girl. Not sure about her heartbeat as I never asked (will check at next appointment!). I had morning sickness and general all day nausea from weeks 5 to 12. My skin and hair are awful and I still look like crap! I had really bad exhaustion and I've still to experience that 'pregnancy bloom' (I'm kinda giving up hope now though!). My boobs and bum have grown alot! But I didn't start showing at all until 19 weeks-ish.
Hope that helps! I was convinced she was a boy!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm having a girl and suffered with MS from 6 -16 weeks, hb 158bpm, craving sweet things but I think that's just a substitution for the fact I can't eat bread and stodgy stuff that I want due to coeliac disease. 

erm, no heartburn, but suffered bad hormonal headaches up until recently - everyone reacts to pregnancy differently though so I think symptoms aren't really a good thing to go by x


----------



## pichi

We're having a wee girl. 

First Tri I was really tired. Was in my bed by 8 and could sleep for a solid 13h which isn't like me at all! I've had terrible heartburn which has followed me into 2nd Tri, imy once perfect skin is now greasy and covered in those little annoying spots! And I really want sweet things (oddly enough not chocolate though) and cheese - can't have enough cheese lol
I think I'm also carrying quite low and bubs HB is around 151bpm x


----------



## ceri78

Im having a girl and im sick sik sick!.....will be 21wks tomor and daily staring at the pan!! feel totally zapped of energy all the time and have no desire for sweet things(which is unusual for me!)


----------



## SophiasMummy

im having a girl and had no morning sickness or cravings. but always hungry been exhausted all the time but getting better now and my LO heart rate last checked was 146bpm and am carrying high and all out frount. i think every pregnancy is different for different people


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm also having a girl...

And honestly, I haven't had much when it comes to symptoms, other than exhaustion.

Her heart rate has been 140 at every check up.

At one time I had a fit of drinking tons of milk and eating boiled eggs. (now I hate boiled eggs... lol)

Then I had a fit of eating Pickles and Salt&vinegar chips.

Then I had a huge fit of eating strawberries (which I still eat everytime I see them)

And now, I'm ADDICTED to ice. I'll sometimes go to McDonalds and just get a cup of ice. :D

Also, I've fallin in love with spicey food, and I've never really liked spicey food. :shrug:

Hmmm.... What else....

The hair on my legs don't grow, ever. But my nails grow FAST. And my tummy has decided to sprout hair... :shrug: Wonder if this means my baby will have a huge head of hair. :O

Other than that... and Cramping all of the time... that's about it. :)


----------



## loopylass

really really bad morning sickness
look lke crap
bum has grown
craving salty stuff
bad skin
greasy hair
nice nails
carrying low
hb 155-160
really tired/hung over feeling
very moody
no heart burn
lots of indegestion

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Sick sick sick

Morning sickness
Tired
irritable


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've had 2 boys and a girl, I had no symptoms all 3 times. The only difference between them was..

boys: I didn't show until 3rd tri, and even then I never needed maternity clothes, normal jeans fitted fine under my lil perfectly neat bump.

girl: I showed straight away and got huge bump and got huge everywhere.. bum, hips, thighs.. you name it, it grew!

This time round I'm quite sure its a girl from a lil peak at 12 wk scan, but ive got a mixture of things from my last girl/boy pregnancies.... I started showing from 5 wks, and now at 16 wks my bump is already bigger than my sister's 32wk bump! But, it's a perfectly neat bump like my boys were, and ive not grown anywhere else!
I also had real bas nausia throughout 1st tri, and I litrally slept every second i could!


----------



## niccola27

I'm having a girly. Had no morning sickness at all. Was really exhausted during 1st tri. Craving sweets (especially strawberry fruitellas). Hb 150+. Skin & hair looking good. Look loads better then normal. Only really put weight on where my bump is.


----------



## mummyzilla

Thing I remember most clearly with my little girl was HEARTBURN urgh!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have been lucky really with symptoms, barely any except a bit of constipation here & there (sorry TMI!) and sore nipples in 1st & early 2nd Tri's! Since hitting 3rd I get horrible heartburn at bedtime and finding it hard to get a good night's sleep! My skin has got worse and I am definately NOT blooming lol x


----------



## Nessicle

pichi said:


> We're having a wee girl.
> 
> First Tri I was really tired. Was in my bed by 8 and could sleep for a solid 13h which isn't like me at all! I've had terrible heartburn which has followed me into 2nd Tri, imy once perfect skin is now greasy and covered in those little annoying spots! And I really want sweet things (oddly enough not chocolate though) and cheese - can't have enough cheese lol
> I think I'm also carrying quite low and bubs HB is around 151bpm x

oh yeah how could I forget the greasy spotty skin.....massive cystic boils all over my chin, chest and back and shoulders...can be quite painful sometimes!


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

I'm having a girl & her heartbeat has always been 145bpm+.
No morning sickness, just a couple days in first tri of slight nausea.
I have cravings for starch (potatoes, pasta) & chocolate/sweets.
I'm carrying low so far, but maybe this will change as I get bigger.
I have had SEVERE heartburn/indigestion since about 16 weeks, sometimes to the point it makes me sick.
My hair & nails grow super fast, but my skin hasn't been looking the best. :(
I was EXHAUSTED up until a few weeks ago.


My symptoms are kind of all over the place.


----------



## angelface29

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sophist

I was really sick with my daughter from 6 wks to the end. I lived on sprite, watermelon, and winter squash (the veggie). Anything else was repulsive, but especially dairy products.


----------



## daisy74

was so sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newmommy23

No pregnancy symptoms at all until 20 weeks. Which is why I didn't know :p
although I was really tired, and I ate a lot of pepperoni pizza. her heartbeat is always 155-160


----------



## newmommy23

oh and I am carrying sooo high


----------



## Becca19

I'm having a girl had morning sickness early on until about 14 weeks. Babys heartbeat is always between 150-160bmp Ive been craving sweet stuff but i have always had a sweet tooth. Oh and latley i have been getting major headaches! But no heartburn or anything like . Oh and my skin looks aweful have been having break outs


----------



## Jessica86

i have had basically no symptoms at all so far and im 21 weeks today.
no MS, no cravings, nothing!
my skin on my face is really dry, and up into my hairline and thats about it.
and the only food ive gone off of is soft drink, has to be flat liquids like juice of flavoured milk or iced tea.

i guess im just lucky.
my cousin who is 22 weeks pregnant has been getting carpel tunnel, only through pregnancy, massive food cravings, restless legs at night, MS (which she is over now) heartburn, and all those common symptoms! but she doesnt know if its a boy or girl, i think she is finding out next week


----------



## ShanandBoc

I has MS from weeks 6 - 9

Skin was bad from day dot, eased in 2nd tri though. Got alot of pimples around my jawline.

Am carrying all out in front, im sure there is a basketball in there!

Havent really had alot of cravings as such, only really chips and gravy and chocolate flavoured milk.... and have been enjoying sweet and savoury foods. 

:)


----------



## WhiteGeisha

puke,puke,puke,puke,puke.....lol

if I wasn't being sick, I was feeling sick, if i wasn't being sick, I was asleep! 

Drained every ounce of energy from me.

Lost appetite. 

No cravings as yet x


----------



## Carlyp1990

not alot really hun, no sickness or extra tiredness just heartburn. as for cravings really just for things im not allowed... Pate, runny eggs etc xx


----------

